# Lamentation of Lolth - OoC X



## Majin (Jun 26, 2007)

~Let's get this party started!~


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope everyone shows up...


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm in. Now I just have to find Teleri's old character file.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2007)

I never left... hmmm, how do we handle equipement? Do we keep what we had, or we start from stratch, or we upgrade with a certain amount of gold?


----------



## Majin (Jun 26, 2007)

I *knew* I had forgotten to add something. Take half the gold that a level 10 character should have to buy what you'd like. That goes for everyone of course.  

Kirinke - I will e-mail within a day or two. I haven't entirely decided what to do about that sword yet. I'd prefer to monitor how things are fleshing out between everyone else first before chiseling anything out. We'll see what we can do...


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 26, 2007)

That being said, I believe I have completed updating Calenthang. I encourage everyone to read over the sheet and tell me what you think of your improved, Evil companion


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2007)

Majin said:
			
		

> I *knew* I had forgotten to add something. Take half the gold that a level 10 character should have to buy what you'd like. That goes for everyone of course.
> 
> Kirinke - I will e-mail within a day or two. I haven't entirely decided what to do about that sword yet. I'd prefer to monitor how things are fleshing out between everyone else first before chiseling anything out. We'll see what we can do...




Alrighty. I'm thinking that in the two years, Teleri will have settled down some, especially with Storm Armour guiding her, she'll be less flighty and a great deal more mature and sober. I'm making her a 2 level fighter and an 8th level cleric if that's ok.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 26, 2007)

Majin said:
			
		

> I *knew* I had forgotten to add something. Take half the gold that a level 10 character should have to buy what you'd like. That goes for everyone of course.




That makes 24500 gp, right?

I've finished the update. A note, I've have taken a feat from Complete Warrior: Improved Rapid Shot (ignore the -2 penalty when using rapid shot). Just to be sure it is fine with you. Except that, all have been taken from SRD.


----------



## Majin (Jun 26, 2007)

You are correct Velmont, and no problem on the feat. Go for it. 

My post in the chapter has been edited with the backstory. Let the reunion commence, heh.


----------



## Ayden (Jun 26, 2007)

This is almost like the Dragonlance opening...seperated for two years, each searching their own destinies and here they are once more linked by the dark melodies of fate that bind them all together.

[sblock=Verbatim no longer]After being recalled to active duty, go Navy for being the only one to take me back with my knees the way they are, I dropped off the face of the Earth as I readjusted to life in uniform again. I owe everyone an apology, a thing I seem to do far too often, and swore the only thing that would ever make me come back was the chance to play Ayden again. This will be my only game in EnWorld, as I don't want to turn Ayden's name into the joke my old handle had become. How has the priest changed? Who does he now call his master? We shall soon see...[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2007)

Hah! Welcome back Verb. Or shall I call you Ayden now? 
Could someone look over my character please? I know I've probly made a few mistakes here or there. I think I've done ok on the feat choices.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 26, 2007)

Does Broddy still have a certain book with him?

Also can this be a total change (feats and what not) or just add on from the level we were at?

Also how much exp. do we have to play with, considering that Broddy does have Craft Wondrous Item, or should I just purchase items and just assume that he made them?


----------



## Ayden (Jun 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hah! Welcome back Verb. Or shall I call you Ayden now?
> Could someone look over my character please? I know I've probly made a few mistakes here or there. I think I've done ok on the feat choices.




Either is fine and I will take a look later tonight when I am off shift. Just make sure you mark where you took the feats (lvl wise) and that as you get your gear cater it to the role you see her in now, healing boosters, wands, etc.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2007)

Well. Considering that she only has access to fourth level spells right now a booster/buffer is probably her primary role. She's also a pretty good front line fighter as well and you'll see her hacking and slashing more as a result (those boost/buffs will make her pretty deadly in a fight.)


----------



## Ayden (Jun 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Well. Considering that she only has access to fourth level spells right now a booster/buffer is probably her primary role. She's also a pretty good front line fighter as well and you'll see her hacking and slashing more as a result (those boost/buffs will make her pretty deadly in a fight.)




Two quick things I noticed right off the bat:

Cloak of Charisma and giving the stat a bump to make Con an 11.

You would be better giving the stat to either your Dex to increase your init to a +4 bonus or your Wisdom for spell reaching ability.

The cloak of Charisma could be converted into a Belt of Endurance and later double enchanted to be endurance and Strength by the rules in the Magic Item Compendium.

I also think that if you are trying to make her more of a front liner, she is going to be ripped to shreds with the light armor she wears and lack of shield, again I might have missed it.

Leave the front lining to Cal, who will get the most of those buffs, and focus on keeping the others alive and taking shots where you can. With your Dex score you are a better archer than fighter and it fits the theme of your deity better also.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2007)

Alrighty. Will make those changes.

Oh, and chainmail is medium armor, not light armor. It's the fact that it's elvish mithril that makes it the equivalent of light armour in terms of mobility, weight and encumbrance. I think.


----------



## Mimic (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree with Ayden, she isn't really built for front line, low hit points, low ac will make for a dead Teleri very quick, plus with only a +4 concentration check she will not be able to casts spells in the middle of melee combat.

I would recomend (and as such is only advice, please disregard at any time) is drop PA, cleave and greater cleave as well as two weapon fighting and go for Dodge, Mobility and spring attack. This way she can move in and attack select targets and get out again (with a sheild and mobility giving her a higher chance of surviving) and still be able to cast spells if needed and with travel as one of her domain spells, Expeditious Retreat becomes her new best friend.

With the remaining feat she could take a metamagic feat that can be used with DMM at a later point (although DMM does have a nasty cheesy smell to it.)


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2007)

So basically as far as combat goes, her particular abilities are geared more towards the dexterity/quick strike attacks, if I'm not mistaken...

I've added a +1 darkwood light shield with the blinding ability thrown in. That will be useful since we are dealing with light sensitive underdark types.

DDM? What does that mean?

I was looking at the meta magic feats and I'm not real impressed with them, though I could be reading them wrong. Anyway. As far as her remaining feat is concerned, maybe Endurance? That would off-set her low consitution score some, barring that, her next best bet would probably be Combat Reflexes or combat expertise.

Heh. Teleri has access to Longstrider, not expedious retreat.


----------



## Ayden (Jun 26, 2007)

The Belt would raise her Con to 12, giving her +1 bonus h.p. per level when wearing it, making her h.p. 85 instead of 75, it would also boost up her fort save +1 for the bonus con.

Endurance is a nice flavor feat, especially for dwarves, but for her I think it is a feat to be left for now.

You may also want to list the pricings out to make sure you didn't go over the limit on the gps that we have been given as I think blinding is a +2 enhancement price wise, don't have the book with me, so that would make that shield the equiv of a +3 and that is a pretty penny.

I am leaving work now, so I will give it a better look later.

And on the armor, I meant light as in the bonus provided not the type. Chain doesn't protect like plate sort of thing...


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2007)

Lol True. I'll refigure her magical stuff. And the blinding ability is +1


----------



## Mimic (Jun 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> DDM? What does that mean?




Divine Metamagic feat
When you take this feat, choose a metamagic feat you already have. This feat applies only to that metamagic feat. As a free action, you can take the energy from turning or rebuking undead and use it to apply a metamagic feat to divine spells that you know.


It takes 1 turn attempt + 1 per level increase of which ever metamagic feat you have (ex. enlarge would take 2 turn attemps, empower 3 turn attempts ect.) This can be a powerful feat depending on how many turn attempts you have per day and is considered by some to be broken. So get Majin ok first


----------



## Ayden (Jun 26, 2007)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Divine Metamagic feat
> 
> This can be a powerful feat depending on how many turn attempts you have per day and is considered by some to be broken. So get Majin ok first




I agree that with a favored soul this could get real ugly real fast, Teleri's Cha is dead average meaning she just gets the "standard" turn attempts. It might make one-two spells a little tougher, but she wouldn't be able to dish out empowered spells one after the other.

I do agree get Majin's approval first though...


----------



## kirinke (Jun 26, 2007)

I think I'm gonna pass on meta-magic feats for now. Since Endurance doesn't look like it's right for Teleri. What about Combat Reflexes or Combat Expertise? Both look like they'd fit with the style of fighting she will favor.


----------



## Ayden (Jun 26, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> I think I'm gonna pass on meta-magic feats for now. Since Endurance doesn't look like it's right for Teleri. What about Combat Reflexes or Combat Expertise? Both look like they'd fit with the style of fighting she will favor.




They might fit the style, but her Int will keep her from fitting one of them. I think the min for Com Expertise is Int 13. The Reflex will just let her get extra AoO if I recall, and since she isn't front lining it, it might not be the best choice either. (Again..just an opinion)


----------



## Mimic (Jun 26, 2007)

You might want to think about keeping the power attack or getting weapon focus.


----------



## Ayden (Jun 27, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Hah! Welcome back Verb. Or shall I call you Ayden now?
> Could someone look over my character please? I know I've probly made a few mistakes here or there. I think I've done ok on the feat choices.




Just remember you asked for this:

SKILLS
+4 Diplomancy (4 pts Clr)
+4 Intimidate (4 pts Ftr)
+4 Concentration +5 (4 base + 1 belt of endurance) (4 pts Clr)
+2 Knowledge religion (2 pts Clr)
+2 Knowledge planes (2 pts Clr) 
+4 Heal (1 pt Clr)
+6 Spot (6 pts cc with both Cleric and Fighter)
+6 Listen (6 pts cc with both Cleric and Fighter )
+4 Ride (1 pt  Ftr)
+4 Survival (1 pt Clr)
+3 Speak Language (3 pts Cleric)


Cleric 1st, 4-8: 22 skill pts available
Fighter 2 & 3: 4 skill pts available

Total: 26 skill pts available

Total you spent:  5 Ftr skill points    29 priest skill points


When I looked at the skill points, I gave the bare amount needed from you to reach the final +x with any ability mod. 

The GoT gave you an equiv of 15 for Int, so lets say you started knowing Common (free), Elvish (free), Chondathan (free). Factor in GoT which gives you Celestial and Infernal. If you still pay the 6 pts for three languages, far too high in my opinion with your limited pool of pts, then that would give you three of the following five you have listed, Dwarven. Halfling. Gnome. Drow. Undercommon. but not all of them as you have on your sheet. If the sword gives you a language, Dwarven, that still leaves one extra you have to pull from your vocab.

Spot and Listen are 12 skill pts total (6 lvls worth of advancement), again a hefty price to pay since it means you will have to pull from other skills to pay for them.

Drop a lvl in Intimidate and you are good with the Ftr class skills.

I may be wrong, so if someone else wants to double check this also, I won't take offense.

Edit: It would be easier to simply have a perm tongues cast on you, or Comprehend Language at the least. You may not be able to speak, but you can read and understand it spoke around you.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2007)

Just answer me this, why is there such a focus on charisma in the splat book feats? If you read them, most of the feats that deal with the divine seem to be geared more towards paladins than clerics. Grrr.    

Anyways. I guess I'll go with Power Attack then.
The gift of tongues was Teleri's regional feat so:
Benefit: Your intelligence is 4 points higher for the purpose of determining how many bonus languages you may start with. You are not limited to the bonus languages of your region. _*Speak language is always a class skill for you*_. You gain a +1 bonus on all Decipher script and sense motive checks.


----------



## Ayden (Jun 27, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Just answer me this, why is there such a focus on charisma in the splat book feats? If you read them, most of the feats that deal with the divine seem to be geared more towards paladins than clerics. Grrr.
> 
> Anyways. I guess I'll go with Power Attack then.




Everyone thinks Pallys are the wink link as far as their abilities go, so they have been given a nod with feats. By pure spell selection a properly buffed priest in plate armor and shield don't need much help in many areas.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2007)

Languages
Common. Chondalthan. Elvish (Free)
Celestial. Infernal. (Bonus Languages)
Dwarven. Gnome. Undercommon. (Each language only counts as 1 skill point due to the GoT feat)

Still, you're right, I do need to knock out 2 languages.


----------



## Ayden (Jun 27, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Languages
> Common. Chondalthan. Elvish (Free)
> Celestial. Infernal. (Bonus Languages)
> Dwarven. Gnome. Undercommon. (Each language only counts as 1 skill point due to the GoT feat)
> ...




Went back to the total above and subtracted three pts from what you spent, so the new total is up.

That is what I get for looking at things before going back and bouncing off the feats..


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2007)

Heh. Remember, since elves get a +2 to spot and listen checks, I would think that those two skills would be class skills for them logically speaking. And that would probably go for any race that gets a bonus to a particular skill.

 I dunno, be up to the DM on that one, but I think that's how we did it before.

+4 DIPLOMANCY
+4 INTIMIDATE
+2 CONCENTRATION (2 + 1 belt of endurance enhancement = + 3)
+2 KNOWLEDGE RELIGION
+2 KNOWLEDGE PLANES
+5 HEAL (2 base + 3 wis bon)
+7 SPOT (2 base + 3 wis bon + 2 racial bon)
+7 LISTEN (2 base + 3 wis bon + 2 racial bon)
+4 RIDE (1 base + 3 str bonus)
+2 SURVIVAL
+3 SPEAK LANGUAGE


The original points I spent before I added in the extra factors are as follows:
+4 DIPLOMANCY	
+4 INTIMIDATE	
+2 CONCENTRATION	
+2 KNOWLEDGE RELIGION	
+2 KNOWLEDGE PLANES	
+2 HEAL	
+2 SPOT	
+2 LISTEN
+1 RIDE	
+2 SURVIVAL	
+3 SPEAK LANGUAGE	

So: 4 + 4 + 2 + 2 + 2 + 2 + 2 + 2 + 1 + 2 + 3 = 26 total.

Spreadsheets and the calculator are your friends.... ^_^
But only if you input the right numbers. Otherwise you're soo screwed.


----------



## Ayden (Jun 27, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Heh. Remember, since elves get a +2 to spot and listen checks, I would think that those two skills would be class skills for them logically speaking.




I will leave that aspect to Majin to rule on, as it is his call in the end, as to be honest I don't want to look like a number Nazi by taking this further and if he is content that is enough for me.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2007)

No big. I was just going by logic on the spot/listen thing.... I mean if your character's race got an innate bonus from skill A or skill B.... It'd be silly to treat it as a cross-class skill.

But I do appreciate the help. I like keeping my character sheet honest and sensible.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 27, 2007)

Race doesn't determine your Class :\


----------



## Ayden (Jun 27, 2007)

kirinke said:
			
		

> No big. I was just going by logic on the spot/listen thing.... I mean if your character's race got an innate bonus from skill A or skill B.... It'd be silly to treat it as a cross-class skill.




*shrug* We will agree to disagree on this one, as while I see your point, I still think the system is good at giving a little perk, but not selling the farm on things.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Race doesn't determine your Class :\




Only if you're not playing OD&D.  

But since we're not, then race doesn't determine class.


----------



## Majin (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh my, post explosion eh? Well I'll definitely go through everything in more detail tomorrow but I'm exhausted after my polygraph today, so I'm just popping on to answer Mimic's question, that you can assume to have the xp needed to be level 10. If you'd like to have items you've crafted yourself it is totally up to you if you'd like to use that xp, but of course be aware that it will drop you to level 9 or *gasp* lower, if you so choose... hehe. 

Broddy certainly does have the book with him and his bond with it will be given more backstory as we move along. This is not a total revamp though of your characters, just an addition of extra levels to spend however you feel you would have originally.  Any other questions feel free to ask. It is off to bed for me soon!


----------



## kirinke (Jun 27, 2007)

Maj, we, well, rather I was wondering...

If a race has an innate bonus to a particular skill like elves with their +2 to listen and spot, wouldn't you consider those skills to be class skills as well?


----------



## Mimic (Jun 28, 2007)

I have gotten Broddy up but I am still working on his spell list. Also I have taken the improved familiar feat, unfortunately a weasle bent on world domination just doesn't seem right for this character any more. So Majin if you want to send me a email at gdmarsh(AT)shaw(DOT)com we can hash out what is acceptable.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 30, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> That being said, I believe I have completed updating Calenthang. I encourage everyone to read over the sheet and tell me what you think of your improved, Evil companion




Damn, he know worships Shevarash
I was so looking foward to him being Laurent's spiritual mentor and having him explain the kindness of Mielikki...

Maybe that is what sent him over the edge...



Anyway,
right now I don't have any of my books to hand except the PHB and DMG. Could someone by so kind as to remind me of the Skills Requirements for Fochlucan lyrist, I know he will meet everything else with one level of druid, it is just a question of what else he takes to go with it. I think he will need one level of bard to the P/String Instruments and one level of druid to get other stuff. I'm toying with sticking some wizard levels in there if I can but that is probably not a good move with P/Spellcaster - Bard already taken and oneback up caster already in the party.

However right now I am looking at taking Lurue as a patron. I'm not sure if I should ask for variant druid from AU either (losing animal companion for fast movement I'm happy about, losing spontaneous summoning (even though his summonings will be rubbish) for rage I'm less sure about)

I think he will end up as the buffer, backup archer and social face for those rare occassions when we want to talk to people.

8th level stat boost to Wisdom
9th level feat will be practiced spellcaster (Druid)


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, and I suppose Laurent has to join the Harper's doesn't he?

He's a bard
He's now a tree-hugger
&
He's really annoying.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, I figured a good-aligned, nature goddess didn't really fit him anymore. Thank gods for Wikipedia  

Do you have to take levels in Harper (agent/scout/whatever) to be in the organization?


----------



## Majin (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry for the delay guys, but I kinda got busy last night buying a new car, lol. Had to finalize things today and all that after work and again find myself without adequate time. Thankfully it's the weekend, so I hope to get everything squared away and have everybody in the IC thread by Sunday night if all goes well. Stay tuned.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 30, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Yeah, I figured a good-aligned, nature goddess didn't really fit him anymore. Thank gods for Wikipedia
> 
> Do you have to take levels in Harper (agent/scout/whatever) to be in the organization?




From the looks of it yeah. Harper agent/scout etc are prc's.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 30, 2007)

Verb Ayden, so you won't play Cyrus and Nathan anymore? I could warn Ekerkose for the Savage Tide, even if your inactivity there have been long enough to be guessed by Erekose that you won't come back.


----------



## Majin (Jun 30, 2007)

Alright guys, I should most likely be here throughout the day if you have any questions/issues you want straightened out.

Kirinke - Innate race bonuses are just that, bonuses for being that race. It's a genetic advantage that is instilled from birth, but that doesn't necessarily mean every member of that race finds it easier to improve those skills, so unfortunately no treating that like a class skill.

Mimic - Look for an e-mail in your box real soon.


----------



## Ayden (Jun 30, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Verb Ayden, so you won't play Cyrus and Nathan anymore? I could warn Ekerkose for the Savage Tide, even if your inactivity there have been long enough to be guessed by Erekose that you won't come back.




[sblock=Velmont]To be honest, I had assumed that he had given my spot to someone else and you had moved on in that plot with Cyrus being written out...

He can send me an email at crow112101(at)yahoo.com if he wants to discuss me coming back in.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jun 30, 2007)

Majin said:
			
		

> Alright guys, I should most likely be here throughout the day if you have any questions/issues you want straightened out.
> 
> Kirinke - Innate race bonuses are just that, bonuses for being that race. It's a genetic advantage that is instilled from birth, but that doesn't necessarily mean every member of that race finds it easier to improve those skills, so unfortunately no treating that like a class skill.
> 
> Mimic - Look for an e-mail in your box real soon.





Ahh. Ok. Will correct my character sheet when I get a chance, which will probly be sunday night as I'm at my parent's house today and tommorow.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 1, 2007)

Majin: Look for the char sheet in a few minutes. Posting now though...


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 3, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Yeah, I figured a good-aligned, nature goddess didn't really fit him anymore. Thank gods for Wikipedia
> 
> Do you have to take levels in Harper (agent/scout/whatever) to be in the organization?




Not to my knowledge, they represent specific types of (generally higher leveled) people who are in the organization by not all of them by any means

That is ultimaly Majin's call though.



Can some do me a favour about the Fouchluchan Lyrist skill prereqs pls?

I know he needs: Perform: Stringed Instruments at 13; not sure about what other skills he needs though and my books are 150 miles away


----------



## Majin (Jul 3, 2007)

Kirinke, I'm gonna hafta ask you to strike the words from the sword off the record and edit the post to reflect that. I allowed your use of the sword in your intro post to re-establish yourself and your character, but putting words in StormArmor''s "mouth" so to speak is not healthy to the campaign or my plans for it. Sorry about that.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 3, 2007)

And everyone's favorite (or not so favorite) gnome makes his appearance.


----------



## Mimic (Jul 3, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Can some do me a favour about the Fouchluchan Lyrist skill prereqs pls?
> 
> I know he needs: Perform: Stringed Instruments at 13; not sure about what other skills he needs though and my books are 150 miles away




Here you go:

Skills
Decipher Script 7 ranks
Diplomacy 7 ranks
Gather Information 7 ranks
Knowledge (nature) 7 ranks
Perform (string instuments) 13 ranks
Slight of hand 7 ranks
Speak Language (Drudic)

Alignment: NG, N, CN, NE

Spells: Ability to cast 1st level Arcane and Divine spells

Special: Bardic Knowledge and evasion abilities


Man, thats a lot of prereqs


----------



## Ayden (Jul 3, 2007)

This is going to get real interesting real fast once Morn leaves us to our own devices...

Did I mention yet I have missed getting to write with you guys...after a return to military life, where imagination outside of the job is frowned upon, this is a welcome relief.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 3, 2007)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Here you go:
> 
> Skills
> Decipher Script 7 ranks
> ...




It's a nod back to 1E bard apparently but he meets most of them already or would do with a level of druid. I just wasn't sure what he needed to do with his skill points

Thank you


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 3, 2007)

Ayden said:
			
		

> This is going to get real interesting real fast once Morn leaves us to our own devices...




I'll say, Calenthang now likes Laurent, only drawback is he had to become Lawful Evil first...


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 3, 2007)

Taking Bard 3/ Druid 1

So he is now:
Rogue 2 / Bard 7 / Druid 1


Can unwanted equipment be sold, and at half price?


----------



## Majin (Jul 3, 2007)

yessir ;p


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 4, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> I'll say, Calenthang now likes Laurent, only drawback is he had to become Lawful Evil first...




That doesn't seem right, does it...


----------



## kirinke (Jul 4, 2007)

Wellll.... Every would be evil overlord needs a jester to  make him laugh.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy 4th of July all. Enjoy the day and be safe out there as drivers aren't what they used to be.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 4, 2007)

Ditto!
And a Happy Wednesday to our neighbors to the North and across the Pond 
Well, maybe not across the Pond...


----------



## Velmont (Jul 4, 2007)

Bah! It's just another normal day, here in Montreal, with sunshine, International Jazz Festival, good music and plenty of opportunity of dancing. In other word, the party is going on all year around!  

But happy Independence day to all american here.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 4, 2007)

I plan on staying inside and doing absolutely nothing constructive today. (other than grilling if the weather holds) 

Mainly because it's too wet outside to do much.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 4, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Bah! It's just another normal day, here in Montreal, with sunshine, International Jazz Festival, good music and plenty of opportunity of dancing. In other word, the party is going on all year around!
> 
> But happy Independence day to all american here.




Sure rub it in just a little more why don't ya..*L*

Enjoy some jazz for me, as the weather is going to get bad in Boston pretty soon, so my firework plans may be scrubbed while I am up here.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 4, 2007)

They announce less than 1 mm of rain during teh day, just enough to be annoying, but not enough to spoiled the fun. The only thing, I work today, so I'll have to wait until tonight to go hear some, but Emily king play for free and I heard she has an interesting sound. not great for dance, but good to listen.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 4, 2007)

Ayden said:
			
		

> Happy 4th of July all. Enjoy the day and be safe out there as drivers aren't what they used to be.




Soon your pathetic rebellion will come to an end

<Pay no attention to the Death Star being built in the North Sea>


----------



## kirinke (Jul 5, 2007)

What death star?! Oooohhhh you mean the one we're building in the Antartic sea. Ooops....


----------



## Ayden (Jul 6, 2007)

Just to explain the post, although Ayden has little, aka none, practical experience with the drow, he does have a Know (rel) at +12, so I went with the guess that he would know a little on how things work within various faiths, but wouldn't know about the subfaiths without having to do a "real" check about it.

Let me know if I overstepped the assumption Majin, and I will retcon immediately.

[sblock=Velmont] Sent E13 a reply, but haven't heard back from him. Thanks for sending him in my direction.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jul 6, 2007)

Ayden said:
			
		

> When Broddy appeared into the room, Ayden's hands dropped to his side searching for either the hilt of a sword or the haft of a hammer, but those who released him had not deemed it wise to give him a weapon with his new freedom.




He has a weapon... Sielwoodan have kept his warhammer during all that time.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 6, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> He has a weapon... Sielwoodan have kept his warhammer during all that time.




And here I thought you would have gotten tired of carrying that thing around all this time.

Also as a head's up, Ayden has aged 7 years total. Five from his first ordeal and then two additional years during the split.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 6, 2007)

Nope, I got good use of it during the two years. And he also have kept his short sword as a grappling weapon, but will do the job as his main melee weapon too, after all, he prefers a lot much more being in ranged combat, and with his Efficient Quiver and Handy Haversack, he got a lot of arrows with him, but he will still watch the number, it is so easy to spend them. I hope to be able to reteive some after each fight.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 7, 2007)

Heh. I got Teleri a haversack and bag of holding. Figure she's learned to carry lots of ammo with her, so she has around 200 arrows in the haversack amongst other things.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 9, 2007)

>>> I'm presuming that Laurent knows something about drow; and that his exposition is the result of a reasonable Bardic Knowledge check?


Hmm, well Laurent already had a Quiver and a Haversack and now we seem truly a group full of archers.

I thought long and hard about what to get him, and would have thought even longer and harder had I had my other books at not just had to rely on the DMG.

Does anyone want to give me some advice on this please?

Currently looking at:

Sell the Wood Shield of Electrical Resistance - he has no use for it, that gives him a total of 33,077 to play with:

Belt of Dwarvenkind - 14,900.  The other option for darkvision is a bit stale, this however is much more interesting

Bow to be +1_ Seeking_ - 8000. Because that may be useful and is more flavourful than a +2

Tan Bag of Tricks - 6,300. My summons will suck and that is a very Laurent Item to have

Hat of Disguise - 1800. Won't be useful but is very him

60 silver arrows
60 cold iron arrows

Total: 30,921

May buy some more stuff, as well as upgrade his armour (but that would mean selling some more stuff)


----------



## Ayden (Jul 9, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Does anyone want to give me some advice on this please?
> 
> Currently looking at:
> 
> ...




Doesn't the belt give a -2 Chr penalty to offset the +2 Con penalty? With him being a bard primarily, I would think that any ding is more than you want to have on him.

I would look into either elvish chain, or mithril shirt for him. You can always have it glamoured later to make it more him and have it always look like regular clothes.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 9, 2007)

Spells selected...will send e-mail off list if you want a detailed breakdown of them Majin. Mixed in spells from Spell Compendium and PHB.

*SPELLS*
[sblock]
*DOMAIN SPELLS: 5 *
1st: Magic Fang
2nd: Restoration, Lesser
3rd: Remove Disease
4th: Reincarnate
5th: Animal Growth

*ORISONS: 6*
Read Magic x3
Detect Magic x3


*1ST LVL: 6* 
Blessed Aim
Ironguts x2
Vigor, Lesser
Nimbus of Light
Comprehend Languages

*2ND LVL: 6*
Deific Vengeance
Infernal Wound
Bull Strength x2
Hold Person x2

*3RD LVL: 4*
Aid, Mass
Light of Venya
Weapon of Energy
Daylight

*4TH LVL: 4*
Panacea
Shield of Faith, Mass
Divine Power
Freedom of Movement

*5TH LVL: 3*
Commune
Vigor, Greater
Insect Plague [/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (Jul 9, 2007)

Huh. Is the Spell Compendium worth buying?

Oh, here are Teleri's prepared spells. If you guy's have any suggestions to add to her spell selection choice, feel free to suggest!   
*SPELLS*
[sblock]
*DOMAIN SPELLS: 4 *
Moon Blade
Longstrider
Fly
Dimension Door


*ORISONS: 6*
Resistance x3
Guidance x3

*1ST LVL: 5* 
Nimbus of Light (complete Divine)
Divine Favor
Protection from evil
Remove Fear
Shield of Faith

*2ND LVL: 4*
Bear’s Endurance
Bull’s Strength
Resist Energy
Shatter

*3RD LVL: 4*
Dispel Magic
Protection from Energy
Searing Light
Daylight

*4TH LVL: 4*
Divine Power x2
Dismissal
Energy Vortex (complete Divine) [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jul 9, 2007)

Anyone have an everburining torch? Could always be usefull and it is cheap. If none have one, I'll buy one.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 9, 2007)

Teleri won't need a torch or light. She has dark-vision thanks to the sword. But it might be good to have for the others.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 9, 2007)

That's why I bought the Belt...

Laurent also has a couple of sun rods in case we end up in a no-magic zone.


Lots of food also


----------



## kirinke (Jul 9, 2007)

Good idea. Plus with the bags of holding, haversacks etc, food doesn't rot.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 9, 2007)

Majin, could I bought a gem of Brigthness with less then 50 charges? A new gem is worth 13000gp, which mean the gem worth 260gp per charge. With only 1 charge left, it could be use as an everburning hooded lantern, but I might scratch an item I just bought to have at least 6 charges and get the possibility to blind a group of drow...

Also, could it be possible to have an helmet with the get socketed in it, so he can have both his hand free. That probably would mean the gem would only light foward and not all around, but at least, he would be able to use his bow at the same moment.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 9, 2007)

Before we spend all that money, just mention the need IC and Ayden can mem some perm light spells. Either a continual light spell, or a globe spell that the controller can raise/lower the brightness as needed. The best part is...its free..

As far as the spell compendium goes, I personally think it is an amazing add-on to the PHB for both arcane/divine types.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 9, 2007)

Permanent globe of light? What is this spell? A new spell from the compendium?


----------



## Ayden (Jul 9, 2007)

Just read the IC thread and wanted to throw my two coppers in on your question Kirinke.

Only you know what she would think to bring, so if you want her to have that stuff, pay the costs and throw it in the bag. I know personally, Ayden requested spells of buffing and utility spells, as he expects physical combat more than supernatural. If the other shows up, here is hoping that his turn ability isn't running weak today.

I am also holding up my post to see if Cal convinces the others to leave Ayden behind, or if the group manages to sway him into waiting the hour. Either would be understandable, but I just want to make sure I have the right starting point for the post.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 9, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Permanent globe of light? What is this spell? A new spell from the compendium?




Glowing Orb (from Spell Compendium)
[sblock=crunchy bits]
Level: Cleric 4, Sorc/Wiz 3
Comp: V, S, F
Casting time: 1 standard action
Range: Touch
Effect: Magical, Controllable light source
Duration: Perm
Saving Throw: None
SR: No

This spell places a magical light source inside a glass sphere roughly the size of a human fist. You can control the light level generated by a glowing orb by mental command (standard action), provided the orb is within 30 feet of you. The light level ranges from no light at all to illumination within a 60 foot radius. There is no limit to the amount of glowing orbs you can possess, and you can control their light independently or in concert.
  If a glowing orb is smashed, the magic is lost. If you die, however, an orb retains its magic. Any character with an Int or Wis score of at least 13 can gain control of the orb simply by touching it.

Focus: A glass sphere, or similar item of no less than 50 gp, in which the light is placed. An orb usable for this purpose has hardness 0 and 2 hit points.[/sblock]

I figure if Majin did not object, Ayden could make one of these for anyone who could control it, as long as they had the 50 gp to pay the cost.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 9, 2007)

Sielwoodan will take 15~30 minutes to say goodbye to felmir and be sure eh won't hate him for all hsi life to have left him behind. A donkey in the underdark is not the best thing. At teh first pit to climb down, he will be left behind, and with all those bag of hloding, we don't need him.

After that, I think I'll still buy at least an everburning torch, if not a 1 charge gem. Never know what can happen and it would be bad planning to have no light in the middle of the underdrak and being alone. Ok, he still have a few sunrod and can acst light at caster level 1 five time a day, but it's not that great.

And for Ayden, Sielwoodan will wait for him for sure. He suspect that Ayden have lived events that he can barely phantom, but he feel that Ayden havn't change that much, he is simply more lost in his mind than ever. That's why the archer gave an advice to Ayden.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 9, 2007)

Ayden said:
			
		

> Glowing Orb (from Spell Compendium)
> [sblock=crunchy bits]
> Level: Cleric 4, Sorc/Wiz 3
> Comp: V, S, F
> ...




Sielwoodan would take one, rather than a gem or an everburning torch.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 9, 2007)

My thoughts on using a light source in the Underdark:

http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0024.html

Except that you need that sign to read:

"Hey !! Interloping surface dwellers right here. One little darkness spell and we'll be totally #####ed so you can butcher us at your leisure"


Not saying we couldn't play on that expectation and use it as an advantage; but it doesn't strike me as a good plan in and of itself


----------



## Ayden (Jul 9, 2007)

There is always that to worry about...*L*


----------



## kirinke (Jul 9, 2007)

Well, considering that Teleri is no stranger to trauma, after having helped her mum heal her dad from the effects of torture, she would probably recognize post traumatic stress disorder if she sees it. And Ayden has all the earmarks of that. So I'd think she'd be pretty forgiving of what happened, all things considered. She's not stupid or blinded by hate, unlike Calenthang there.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 9, 2007)

Well..since you guys don't really know what he has done just yet, you may want to hold off on giving him a blanket pass at forgiveness. For all you know, he is leading you all to certain doom, one faltering step at the time... 

Just so we are all on the same page, once Ayden reappeared, there wasn't much chatting between him and you guys and once Chastity killed herself, Ayden disappeared in the night. No good-byes, no notes, no change of mailing address. Just poof...


----------



## kirinke (Jul 9, 2007)

Huh. Well, being tortured can do weird things to you. Especially extended torture. Teleri would know that. Look at her background. I mean, she's not going to automatically trust him, but she would understand at least in some respect what he went through to survive and what he's going through now. Her intelligence score might be average, but her wisdom score is pretty durned high.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 9, 2007)

[gloat]Ah, those levels of Dark Hunter make light an unnecessary burden[/gloat]


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 10, 2007)

Okay, you haven't told Laurent that Calenthang is now worshipping Shevrash.
<Notes>
However, as long as Laurent has known him he has hated drow - which I think counts as venerating him even if he isn't his patron


----------



## Velmont (Jul 10, 2007)

Maybe, but Darkvision is an ability that cost a lot. It might gives up the surprise sometimes, but for what you can have in exchange, it will increase teh survival. Also, one source of light is good for all the group, but darkvision must be bought each separatly, which make it even more costly.

Finally, that globe of light that can change intensity is pretty interesting, as you can have a short light aura and stick with the group and follow them or have 60 feets of light, 120 of dim ight, double with dark vision, so when you are in large enough room or long enough corridor, you can more easily use your bow.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 10, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> Okay, you haven't told Laurent that Calenthang is now worshipping Shevrash.
> <Notes>
> However, as long as Laurent has known him he has hated drow - which I think counts as venerating him even if he isn't his patron




Lol, don't worry about it. I think Laurent is perfectly capable of putting two and two together. I don't think Shevarash is a widely known god however, so I would leave it up to his bardic tendencies towards hard to gain knowledge. I could be wrong. Anyway, all he has to do is ask.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 10, 2007)

So I think it is safe to assume all the NPC talking and bar checking would give Ayden the hour he needs..

Will finish the next post and get it up.


----------



## Majin (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey guys, will be getting out the post tomorrow evening with everyone heading to the crypts. As for any concerns in OoC of how to proceed, if your question is one of item availability or of skill checks/background knowledge, consider anything you need is available and the background checks and such successful. Any other concerns will be addressed tomorrow as well. We're just about to get started guys, get ready for it, the action is nearly upon you at long last.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 11, 2007)

Assuming Ayden offer it, Sielwoodan will buy some orb so Ayden can enchant it when needed. He will carry one in a small pouch made with a net, so it can light his surroudning without having to carry it in his hand. he will probably have one or two more globe in his haversack in case that one break.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 11, 2007)

Ayden will have no problem with it at all, providing the proper IC prompting after the post is made.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 11, 2007)

Ayden have it, I think everyone is gathered now somewhere outside, under the sun talking of what people have to fight drow, undeads and ligth there way in the underdark.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 11, 2007)

Just saw all that once I put that up...*slaps head*

Sorry for not looking everywhere first.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 11, 2007)

Majin said:
			
		

> Hey guys, will be getting out the post tomorrow evening with everyone heading to the crypts. As for any concerns in OoC of how to proceed, if your question is one of item availability or of skill checks/background knowledge, consider anything you need is available and the background checks and such successful. Any other concerns will be addressed tomorrow as well. We're just about to get started guys, get ready for it, the action is nearly upon you at long last.




I shall make up some plausible sounding BS about the crypts then


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 12, 2007)

PS:
No one in the group has a pathalogical hatred of Derro before I go disguising myself as one?


----------



## kirinke (Jul 12, 2007)

Storm Armour might, being the soul of a dwarven princess. That'd be up to Matt though.     

Matt. If it'd be ok with you, I'd like to change out the magical short sword for a light mace with the same properties.

Also, in order to make blessed arrows, could you use some holy water and dip the arrows in them to make them blessed? And how long would that last?


----------



## Ayden (Jul 12, 2007)

Who's Matt..


----------



## kirinke (Jul 12, 2007)

Rlof. My other DM in another game I'm playin. Jeez......    :\ 

Sorry Majin.


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 12, 2007)

Wilphe said:
			
		

> PS:
> No one in the group has a pathalogical hatred of Derro before I go disguising myself as one?




Maybe.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 12, 2007)

*Makes note*

Do not Reincarnate Cal as a Derro...

Alrighty...

On a serious note, since we do have the Reincarnate and Raise Dead spells handy, Revivify would make us invest too heavily in the diamond industry to be effective, is there a preference that the group has on their preferred means of returning from the beyond?


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 12, 2007)

I prefer full resurrection to be honest. 5,000 gold for the daimond and whatever the spell cost by level is, right? Carry plenty of healing potions and stick close to the clerics/(druid/bard)/rangers and it might never need to come to that...


----------



## Velmont (Jul 12, 2007)

Sielwoodan have his wand of CLW if we need it... but I would much more like raise over reincarnation, as my PrC have a racial restriction.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 12, 2007)

I can do the raise dead, sadly the level zap will hit, but didn't know how the group wanted to handle it. However if push comes to shove, I plan on getting the Raise Dead put onto a scroll, will do it as we travel, so we have a cleric reset button if things do go bad for us. Although the prospect of Ayden literally being reborn, makes penning a reincarnation scroll a tempting thing also, especially if he was brought back as an elf, or perhaps even..a drow???


----------



## hippocrachus (Jul 12, 2007)

You're asking for it, sir


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 12, 2007)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Maybe.




Is there anything Calenthang does NOT have a pathalogical hatred for?


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 12, 2007)

I was thinking we could reincarnate Calenthang as a drow.
That would be, um, interesting.



I did give serious consideration to maybe buying some diamonds to be pooled if necessary or a Scroll of Reincarnation for Laurent. However it wouldn't be a sure thing for him even with his UMD check.

At the moment Teleri and Laurent are too low in level to use any such magic, which means that for "in house" resources we are dependent on Ayden for the moment. However I agree it would probably be best spending resources ensuring we stay alive rather than worrying about dying. This might involve running for our lives at some point.

In the last resort we have a couple of _Bags of Holding_, so we can just throw the deceased in there and worry about them later.


*Laurent has 2 and a half cure sticks, that should hopefully keep us going for a bit.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 12, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I hope we pull through every encounter relatively unscathed also, but I am also more inclined to realize that sooner or later, the dice gods will not be in our favor. 

As far as the scroll goes, I have think that even if Teleri isn't fully able to do it, the miscast chance won't be too bad and it is worth risking.

All in all, I am sure Majin will be fair to us, he always has been. and unless we suddenly do bone headed things, I think we will be okay.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 12, 2007)

A scroll of Reincarnate would be 1700gp (DMG says 700 but that doesn't include the material cost).

If I sell the two "useless" wands:
Hold Person (270gp)
&
Colour Spray (90gp)

That is only 360
I don't really want to sell anything else at this point; as both Shielf and Melfs should be quiet useful


----------



## Ayden (Jul 12, 2007)

I plan on working on Scribing one as we go. I will pay the XP cost and gold also from what we find along the way. Cheaper than buying one and more in character for him to do it.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 12, 2007)

Isn't Reincarnate a Druid only spell?


----------



## Ayden (Jul 12, 2007)

Ayden's domains are Renewal and Scalykind, so he gets it as a domain spell.


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 12, 2007)

Ahhhh...

So you could do one of each?
If he does a Reincarnate Laurent will be happy to pay the material costs (and XP - but I don't think that is allowed)


----------



## Ayden (Jul 21, 2007)

Back from the mission trip in New Orleans. Heading to IC thread now.


----------



## Ayden (Aug 6, 2007)

And then the heroes discovered...


----------



## Velmont (Aug 6, 2007)

I think we need some oil to help the door to open, too rusted.


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 7, 2007)

We need a ram


----------



## kirinke (Aug 7, 2007)

I vote we use Calenthang as the ram. He's got a hard enough head..... 

*Casts summon DM.

Where the heck is Maj?


----------



## Velmont (Aug 7, 2007)

Majin: Last Seen: 07-16-07 (11:33 PM). It,s been three weeks he hasn't log in...


----------



## Wilphe (Aug 8, 2007)

That's not good.

I thought he had had his exams?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2007)

Maybe his compy had a meltdown?


----------

